# The Psycho



## Mindful

*The Psychology of Ecstasy*
Einstein called ecstasy 'the finest emotion of which we are capable'. Happiness is considered so important as to feature as an unalienable human right in the US Declaration of Independence. It is, however, a fuzzy concept that means different things to different people. On one level, it can be associated with a range of positive or pleasant emotions such as acceptance, contentment, gratitude, excitement, amusement, and joy. On another level, it can be thought of in terms of human flourishing or the good life. I have discussed happiness at some length in _The Art of Failure_, and do not propose to revisit the topic here. Instead, I will concentrate on euphoria and, in particular, on ecstasy.

The pinnacle of euphoria is ecstasy, which literally means ‘to be or stand outside oneself’. Ecstasy is a trance-like state in which consciousness of an object is so heightened that the subject dissolves or merges into the object. Einstein called it the ‘mystic emotion’, and spoke of it as ‘the finest emotion of which we are capable’, ‘the germ of all art and all true science’, and ‘the core of the true religious sentiment’.

One of my friends described the experience thus:

It felt like the fulfillment of my life, but, more than that, the fulfillment of all life, of life itself. It put everything into perspective and gave it all unity, purpose, and nobility... It’s completely changed me. Still today, everything I do—and, more importantly, don’t do—is grounded in that vision, grounded in that reality... It’s as if a channel of light and life has opened up in my mind. I feel more alert and alive, and often experience aftershocks of the original experience. These aftershocks can be set off by the smallest things: the song of a bird, the sun playing into a room, the fleeting expression on the face of a friend, or anything that suddenly reminds me that, yes, I am alive!

Hide and Seek


----------



## JoeMoma




----------



## Mindful

JoeMoma said:


>



Can't we take a rest from the  rapture of politics?


----------



## Sunni Man

*Ecstasy can sometimes be found in religious practices.

Like swinging a chicken over your head.  *....


----------



## Mindful

Sunni Man said:


> *Ecstasy can sometimes be found in religious practices.
> 
> Like swinging a chicken over your head.  *....



I guessed you would show up. I predicted it.


----------



## Sunni Man

Mindful said:


> I guessed you would show up. I predicted it.


Just trying to add to the discussion.

Problem??   ....


----------



## Mindful

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guessed you would show up. I predicted it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to add to the discussion.
> 
> Problem??   ....
Click to expand...


Why do you do this?


----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we take a rest from the  rapture of politics?
Click to expand...

They are political figures, but my post was to show people in a state of ecstasy!


----------



## Mindful

JoeMoma said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we take a rest from the  rapture of politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are political figures, but my post was to show people in a state of ecstasy!
Click to expand...


You think Bill and Hillary had a Road to Damascus moment?


----------



## fncceo

Mindful said:


> I guessed you would show up. I predicted it.



Afterall, the OP is about psychos.


----------



## Sunni Man

Mindful said:


> Why do you do this?


Don't be such a control freak.

You throw out a topic for discussion.

And then get all worked up if it takes a different direction from what you envisioned. 

Get a grip.......


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guessed you would show up. I predicted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterall, the OP is about psychos.
Click to expand...


That was a screw up. Can't correct it. But maybe it was meant to be. Divine intervention. Considering the retard that showed up.


----------



## Mindful

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you do this?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be such a control freak.
> 
> You throw out a topic for discussion.
> 
> And then get all worked up if it takes a different direction from what you envisioned.
> 
> Get a grip.......
Click to expand...


Why do you bring your Jew fetish into everything?


----------



## Sunni Man

Mindful said:


> That was a screw up. Can't correct it. But maybe it was meant to be. Divine intervention. Considering *the retard that showed up*.


Back to rudeness and personal attacks.

You just couldn't stop yourself.   ....


----------



## Lumpy 1

Mindful said:


> *The Psychology of Ecstasy*
> Einstein called ecstasy 'the finest emotion of which we are capable'. Happiness is considered so important as to feature as an unalienable human right in the US Declaration of Independence. It is, however, a fuzzy concept that means different things to different people. On one level, it can be associated with a range of positive or pleasant emotions such as acceptance, contentment, gratitude, excitement, amusement, and joy. On another level, it can be thought of in terms of human flourishing or the good life. I have discussed happiness at some length in _The Art of Failure_, and do not propose to revisit the topic here. Instead, I will concentrate on euphoria and, in particular, on ecstasy.
> 
> The pinnacle of euphoria is ecstasy, which literally means ‘to be or stand outside oneself’. Ecstasy is a trance-like state in which consciousness of an object is so heightened that the subject dissolves or merges into the object. Einstein called it the ‘mystic emotion’, and spoke of it as ‘the finest emotion of which we are capable’, ‘the germ of all art and all true science’, and ‘the core of the true religious sentiment’.
> 
> One of my friends described the experience thus:
> 
> It felt like the fulfillment of my life, but, more than that, the fulfillment of all life, of life itself. It put everything into perspective and gave it all unity, purpose, and nobility... It’s completely changed me. Still today, everything I do—and, more importantly, don’t do—is grounded in that vision, grounded in that reality... It’s as if a channel of light and life has opened up in my mind. I feel more alert and alive, and often experience aftershocks of the original experience. These aftershocks can be set off by the smallest things: the song of a bird, the sun playing into a room, the fleeting expression on the face of a friend, or anything that suddenly reminds me that, yes, I am alive!
> 
> Hide and Seek



mmm .. about your friend, what was he/?/she up to exactly and were you involved in the ecstacy encounter personally.?


----------



## Mindful

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Psychology of Ecstasy*
> Einstein called ecstasy 'the finest emotion of which we are capable'. Happiness is considered so important as to feature as an unalienable human right in the US Declaration of Independence. It is, however, a fuzzy concept that means different things to different people. On one level, it can be associated with a range of positive or pleasant emotions such as acceptance, contentment, gratitude, excitement, amusement, and joy. On another level, it can be thought of in terms of human flourishing or the good life. I have discussed happiness at some length in _The Art of Failure_, and do not propose to revisit the topic here. Instead, I will concentrate on euphoria and, in particular, on ecstasy.
> 
> The pinnacle of euphoria is ecstasy, which literally means ‘to be or stand outside oneself’. Ecstasy is a trance-like state in which consciousness of an object is so heightened that the subject dissolves or merges into the object. Einstein called it the ‘mystic emotion’, and spoke of it as ‘the finest emotion of which we are capable’, ‘the germ of all art and all true science’, and ‘the core of the true religious sentiment’.
> 
> One of my friends described the experience thus:
> 
> It felt like the fulfillment of my life, but, more than that, the fulfillment of all life, of life itself. It put everything into perspective and gave it all unity, purpose, and nobility... It’s completely changed me. Still today, everything I do—and, more importantly, don’t do—is grounded in that vision, grounded in that reality... It’s as if a channel of light and life has opened up in my mind. I feel more alert and alive, and often experience aftershocks of the original experience. These aftershocks can be set off by the smallest things: the song of a bird, the sun playing into a room, the fleeting expression on the face of a friend, or anything that suddenly reminds me that, yes, I am alive!
> 
> Hide and Seek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm .. about your friend, what was he/?/she up to exactly and were you involved in the ecstacy encounter personally.?
Click to expand...


You have a one track mind, Lumpy. No thrills and spills on this  thread.


----------



## Mindful

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a screw up. Can't correct it. But maybe it was meant to be. Divine intervention. Considering *the retard that showed up*.
> 
> 
> 
> Back to rudeness and personal attacks.
> 
> You just couldn't stop yourself.   ....
Click to expand...


Why do you bring your obsession with Jews to this thread?


----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we take a rest from the  rapture of politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are political figures, but my post was to show people in a state of ecstasy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Bill and Hillary had a Road to Damascus moment?
Click to expand...

Balloons make them happy.  But I don’t think they saw Jesus.


----------



## Kaykan

Sunni Man said:


> Don't be such a control freak.
> 
> You throw out a topic for discussion.
> 
> And then get all worked up if it takes a different direction from what you envisioned.



She's (It's if you prefer) not a Control Freak.  It's (or She's) a *wannabe* Control Freak.
Still trying after all these years.
Still failing.
Trolling DUNCE.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Mindful said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Psychology of Ecstasy*
> Einstein called ecstasy 'the finest emotion of which we are capable'. Happiness is considered so important as to feature as an unalienable human right in the US Declaration of Independence. It is, however, a fuzzy concept that means different things to different people. On one level, it can be associated with a range of positive or pleasant emotions such as acceptance, contentment, gratitude, excitement, amusement, and joy. On another level, it can be thought of in terms of human flourishing or the good life. I have discussed happiness at some length in _The Art of Failure_, and do not propose to revisit the topic here. Instead, I will concentrate on euphoria and, in particular, on ecstasy.
> 
> The pinnacle of euphoria is ecstasy, which literally means ‘to be or stand outside oneself’. Ecstasy is a trance-like state in which consciousness of an object is so heightened that the subject dissolves or merges into the object. Einstein called it the ‘mystic emotion’, and spoke of it as ‘the finest emotion of which we are capable’, ‘the germ of all art and all true science’, and ‘the core of the true religious sentiment’.
> 
> One of my friends described the experience thus:
> 
> It felt like the fulfillment of my life, but, more than that, the fulfillment of all life, of life itself. It put everything into perspective and gave it all unity, purpose, and nobility... It’s completely changed me. Still today, everything I do—and, more importantly, don’t do—is grounded in that vision, grounded in that reality... It’s as if a channel of light and life has opened up in my mind. I feel more alert and alive, and often experience aftershocks of the original experience. These aftershocks can be set off by the smallest things: the song of a bird, the sun playing into a room, the fleeting expression on the face of a friend, or anything that suddenly reminds me that, yes, I am alive!
> 
> Hide and Seek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm .. about your friend, what was he/?/she up to exactly and were you involved in the ecstacy encounter personally.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a one track mind, Lumpy. No thrills and spills on this  thread.
Click to expand...


It sounded like a religious experience or an epiphany on life in some way.. I just wondered if it was a shared experience...


----------



## miketx

Sunni Man said:


> *Ecstasy can sometimes be found in religious practices.
> 
> Like swinging a chicken over your head.  *....


It's even better if you scream like a chicken while you do it.


----------



## miketx

Mindful said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guessed you would show up. I predicted it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to add to the discussion.
> 
> Problem??   ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you do this?
Click to expand...

He's obviously chicken man.


----------



## Mindful

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Psychology of Ecstasy*
> Einstein called ecstasy 'the finest emotion of which we are capable'. Happiness is considered so important as to feature as an unalienable human right in the US Declaration of Independence. It is, however, a fuzzy concept that means different things to different people. On one level, it can be associated with a range of positive or pleasant emotions such as acceptance, contentment, gratitude, excitement, amusement, and joy. On another level, it can be thought of in terms of human flourishing or the good life. I have discussed happiness at some length in _The Art of Failure_, and do not propose to revisit the topic here. Instead, I will concentrate on euphoria and, in particular, on ecstasy.
> 
> The pinnacle of euphoria is ecstasy, which literally means ‘to be or stand outside oneself’. Ecstasy is a trance-like state in which consciousness of an object is so heightened that the subject dissolves or merges into the object. Einstein called it the ‘mystic emotion’, and spoke of it as ‘the finest emotion of which we are capable’, ‘the germ of all art and all true science’, and ‘the core of the true religious sentiment’.
> 
> One of my friends described the experience thus:
> 
> It felt like the fulfillment of my life, but, more than that, the fulfillment of all life, of life itself. It put everything into perspective and gave it all unity, purpose, and nobility... It’s completely changed me. Still today, everything I do—and, more importantly, don’t do—is grounded in that vision, grounded in that reality... It’s as if a channel of light and life has opened up in my mind. I feel more alert and alive, and often experience aftershocks of the original experience. These aftershocks can be set off by the smallest things: the song of a bird, the sun playing into a room, the fleeting expression on the face of a friend, or anything that suddenly reminds me that, yes, I am alive!
> 
> Hide and Seek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm .. about your friend, what was he/?/she up to exactly and were you involved in the ecstacy encounter personally.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a one track mind, Lumpy. No thrills and spills on this  thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounded like a religious experience or an epiphany on life in some way.. I just wondered if it was a shared experience...
Click to expand...


I don't know if they are.


----------



## Mindful

Kaykan said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be such a control freak.
> 
> You throw out a topic for discussion.
> 
> And then get all worked up if it takes a different direction from what you envisioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's (It's if you prefer) not a Control Freak.  It's (or She's) a *wannabe* Control Freak.
> Still trying after all these years.
> Still failing.
> Trolling DUNCE.
Click to expand...


Poor old man. You managed with your zimmer  frame into here?



It's not the Badlands. Too bad you lost your way.


----------



## antifa

Happiness and consciousness can be achieved without an NDE or OBE but they do help open one's eyes to what is important. American/christians assume they have a soul and therefore a place waiting for them in heaven. They believe they are exempt from putting in the effort to accumulate knowledge.

I'm putting together an explanation of the soul and The Psychology of Ecstasy will help me do that, so thank you.


----------



## MarathonMike

I'm not sure I understand euphoria being the 'germ of all art and true science'. Does that mean artists and scientists do what they do for the reward of euphoria? The pursuit of euphoria is what motivates many extreme athletes, extremely religious people and Opiate abusers. To me euphoria is a temporary, physical, extremely heightened state that cannot be sustained. I believe one can be truly happy with oneself without ever experiencing euphoria. Those few euphoric moments we have in a lifetime are to be cherished, but it may not be the best thing to try and keep recapturing the feeling.


----------



## antifa

MarathonMike said:


> I'm not sure I understand euphoria being the 'germ of all art and true science'. Does that mean artists and scientists do what they do for the reward of euphoria? The pursuit of euphoria is what motivates many extreme athletes, extremely religious people and Opiate abusers. To me euphoria is a temporary, physical, extremely heightened state that cannot be sustained. I believe one can be truly happy with oneself without ever experiencing euphoria. Those few euphoric moments we have in a lifetime are to be cherished, but it may not be the best thing to try and keep recapturing the feeling.


Are you expecting deliverance? If so, your happiness is in for a rude awakening.


----------



## MarathonMike

antifa said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand euphoria being the 'germ of all art and true science'. Does that mean artists and scientists do what they do for the reward of euphoria? The pursuit of euphoria is what motivates many extreme athletes, extremely religious people and Opiate abusers. To me euphoria is a temporary, physical, extremely heightened state that cannot be sustained. I believe one can be truly happy with oneself without ever experiencing euphoria. Those few euphoric moments we have in a lifetime are to be cherished, but it may not be the best thing to try and keep recapturing the feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you expecting deliverance? If so, your happiness is in for a rude awakening.
Click to expand...

Deliverance from what? I don't understand your quote at all.


----------



## antifa

MarathonMike said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand euphoria being the 'germ of all art and true science'. Does that mean artists and scientists do what they do for the reward of euphoria? The pursuit of euphoria is what motivates many extreme athletes, extremely religious people and Opiate abusers. To me euphoria is a temporary, physical, extremely heightened state that cannot be sustained. I believe one can be truly happy with oneself without ever experiencing euphoria. Those few euphoric moments we have in a lifetime are to be cherished, but it may not be the best thing to try and keep recapturing the feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you expecting deliverance? If so, your happiness is in for a rude awakening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deliverance from what? I don't understand your quote at all.
Click to expand...

Are you waiting for Jesus to take you up to heaven?


----------



## MarathonMike

antifa said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand euphoria being the 'germ of all art and true science'. Does that mean artists and scientists do what they do for the reward of euphoria? The pursuit of euphoria is what motivates many extreme athletes, extremely religious people and Opiate abusers. To me euphoria is a temporary, physical, extremely heightened state that cannot be sustained. I believe one can be truly happy with oneself without ever experiencing euphoria. Those few euphoric moments we have in a lifetime are to be cherished, but it may not be the best thing to try and keep recapturing the feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you expecting deliverance? If so, your happiness is in for a rude awakening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deliverance from what? I don't understand your quote at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you waiting for Jesus to take you up to heaven?
Click to expand...

No. Do you have a basic reading comprehension problem?


----------



## antifa

MarathonMike said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand euphoria being the 'germ of all art and true science'. Does that mean artists and scientists do what they do for the reward of euphoria? The pursuit of euphoria is what motivates many extreme athletes, extremely religious people and Opiate abusers. To me euphoria is a temporary, physical, extremely heightened state that cannot be sustained. I believe one can be truly happy with oneself without ever experiencing euphoria. Those few euphoric moments we have in a lifetime are to be cherished, but it may not be the best thing to try and keep recapturing the feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you expecting deliverance? If so, your happiness is in for a rude awakening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deliverance from what? I don't understand your quote at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you waiting for Jesus to take you up to heaven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Do you have a basic reading comprehension problem?
Click to expand...

You don't sound very happy to me.


----------



## MarathonMike

antifa said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand euphoria being the 'germ of all art and true science'. Does that mean artists and scientists do what they do for the reward of euphoria? The pursuit of euphoria is what motivates many extreme athletes, extremely religious people and Opiate abusers. To me euphoria is a temporary, physical, extremely heightened state that cannot be sustained. I believe one can be truly happy with oneself without ever experiencing euphoria. Those few euphoric moments we have in a lifetime are to be cherished, but it may not be the best thing to try and keep recapturing the feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you expecting deliverance? If so, your happiness is in for a rude awakening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deliverance from what? I don't understand your quote at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you waiting for Jesus to take you up to heaven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Do you have a basic reading comprehension problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't sound very happy to me.
Click to expand...

I am.


----------



## antifa

MarathonMike said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you expecting deliverance? If so, your happiness is in for a rude awakening.
> 
> 
> 
> Deliverance from what? I don't understand your quote at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you waiting for Jesus to take you up to heaven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Do you have a basic reading comprehension problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't sound very happy to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am.
Click to expand...

Have you had an OBE? If so, how did you achieve it, and can you repeat it?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Mindful said:


> *The Psychology of Ecstasy*
> Einstein called ecstasy 'the finest emotion of which we are capable'. Happiness is considered so important as to feature as an unalienable human right in the US Declaration of Independence. It is, however, a fuzzy concept that means different things to different people. On one level, it can be associated with a range of positive or pleasant emotions such as acceptance, contentment, gratitude, excitement, amusement, and joy. On another level, it can be thought of in terms of human flourishing or the good life. I have discussed happiness at some length in _The Art of Failure_, and do not propose to revisit the topic here. Instead, I will concentrate on euphoria and, in particular, on ecstasy.
> 
> The pinnacle of euphoria is ecstasy, which literally means ‘to be or stand outside oneself’. Ecstasy is a trance-like state in which consciousness of an object is so heightened that the subject dissolves or merges into the object. Einstein called it the ‘mystic emotion’, and spoke of it as ‘the finest emotion of which we are capable’, ‘the germ of all art and all true science’, and ‘the core of the true religious sentiment’.
> 
> One of my friends described the experience thus:
> 
> It felt like the fulfillment of my life, but, more than that, the fulfillment of all life, of life itself. It put everything into perspective and gave it all unity, purpose, and nobility... It’s completely changed me. Still today, everything I do—and, more importantly, don’t do—is grounded in that vision, grounded in that reality... It’s as if a channel of light and life has opened up in my mind. I feel more alert and alive, and often experience aftershocks of the original experience. These aftershocks can be set off by the smallest things: the song of a bird, the sun playing into a room, the fleeting expression on the face of a friend, or anything that suddenly reminds me that, yes, I am alive!
> 
> Hide and Seek


What about real love or elation? Is faith a feeling? Who do you trust in? Do you trust yourself?


----------

